
Reddit reinvents the chat room with subreddit chat - markis
https://www.wired.com/story/reddit-introduces-subreddit-chat/
======
jacques_chester
Does anyone think _Wired_ does anything resembling serious journalism any
more?

This is fluff. So was the previous piece about the reddit redesign.

And speaking of the redesign: you know what feature makes live chat less
compelling? old.reddit.com.

~~~
MrEldritch
Let me answer your question with a question: Does _anyone_ that could be
considered a traditional media outlet do anything resembling serious
journalism anymore?

Seriously, the last major investigative reporting I've seen recently was at
places like BuzzFeed.

~~~
dflock
The Guardian and the Washington Post both clearly do, off the top of my head.

